# Toro 824 wont start with choke "ON".



## joesgarage (Jan 13, 2022)

That's not a typo. Normally (in years past), I'd turn the choke on, pump the primer button 5x, and start. wait about 30 seconds and shut the choke off. Runs perfect!
Now, it wont start with the choke on, I have to shut it off, prime 5x and it starts and runs just fine but I need to know why it wont start with the choke on please.


----------



## Cstanis (Oct 19, 2021)

I have the same issue with an Ariens blower now it only starts at half choke at full choke it floods


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

So does it run fine after you have it started?

All my gas cans get Stabil and SeaFoam in them when I fill them.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

5 times is to many
try 2 with choke closed
never more then 3 primes on hm80-100 tecumseh that are setup right


----------



## joesgarage (Jan 13, 2022)

1132le said:


> 5 times is to many
> try 2 with choke closed
> never more then 3 primes on hm80-100 tecumseh that are setup right


Makes no difference. It wont start with the choke on. I have to shut it off for it to start. Then because its off and its cold, it runs like crap for 5 mins.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

So... start it with the choke open and then close it slightly until it's running smooth warm.

?


----------



## joesgarage (Jan 13, 2022)

1132le said:


> 5 times is to many
> try 2 with choke closed
> never more then 3 primes on hm80-100 tecumseh that are setup right


OK I just tried it with 2 and choke closed and wont start. Again, this seems backwards but I have to shut the choke OFF to get it to start COLD. then it runs rough for 3-4 minutes before working properly.
In the past I've turned the choke on (because it 10°F out, primed 4-5 times, and it would start. 
I'd let it run for 2-3 minutes then turn choke OFF and it works perfectly. BUT lately this doesn't work.
Just looking for some help.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Wait until it is actually cold . . . summer air density isn't even close to what the carb is tuned for, and the thinner summer air makes it naturally rich. Never tune a blower engine in the summer (well, unless you want to do it again . . . .) Ask me how I know . . .


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I would drain the gas out of the tank, lines and carb. Drop the float bowl and clean the bowl and the jets. Replace with gas & StaBil mix and run it.


----------



## pink toe beater (5 mo ago)

joesgarage said:


> That's not a typo. Normally (in years past), I'd turn the choke on, pump the primer button 5x, and start. wait about 30 seconds and shut the choke off. Runs perfect!
> Now, it wont start with the choke on, I have to shut it off, prime 5x and it starts and runs just fine but I need to know why it wont start with the choke on please.


have you check your Carb? almost 100% its the card, how old id this machine? how long have you been using it? Oneacer i will take his advice 100%, check your fuel line, spark plugs, and compression, if you have no tester, stick your finger in there, if you feel air, there is compression.

i would check the carb first, then clean it, then let us know what you think?


----------

